
DOE's inability to develop advanced nuclear - lambdatronics
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aa7f10/pdf
======
aurizon
A well funded government initiative that knows that when they are finished and
present their final report they will join the ranks of the unemployed = good
for 100 years or more. In truth they have all the data they need to build,
small highly efficienct thorium unit reactors in 3-4 sizes combinations of the
sizes, with duplicates, would enable Ford style production line assembly of a
large proportion of the innards. Cement and steel on site will still be
needed. The inherent safety aspects makes it a true winner, and the USA has
enough on it's own land for centuries. Fusion is a true infinite boondoggle
that will never defeat Thorium or solar/wind. Perovskite-silicon-gallium cells
will hit 40% or more within 3-4 years = final death for coal. The whole
uranium/plutonium venture was driven by the need for bombs.

